# 1968 Radiator Core



## Onsetper (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi new to forum question i got a body kit from ames (1968 gto convertible) and i am trying to figure out how the body mounts get mounted to the frame. the center of the mount does not fit thru the hole in the core. Am i installing them incorrectly? Does anyone have a picture of how they are installed. Please help


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Does this help?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onsetper (Jan 28, 2018)

the rubber around the bottom bushing is too wide to fit into the core.


----------



## Onsetper (Jan 28, 2018)

thanks it does help. driving me crazy.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Here are some photos of how it should look. Apologies for the messy parts....am block sanding the car today and that dust gets everywhere....
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

When I purchased the body kit for my 67, the radiator core support did not come with it. It was a separate kit.


----------



## Onsetper (Jan 28, 2018)

the rubber around the spacer is too wide I am just going to cut the rubber and fit the metal pacer into the core


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Onsetper said:


> the rubber around the spacer is too wide I am just going to cut the rubber and fit the metal pacer into the core


How big is the hole in your core support? I purchased the kit from Ames as well and the hole was quite a bit larger than the rubber collar....probably about 1/8" clearance. When you assemble the front clip....you may need some play in that hole so you can move the core supper side to side. I would enlarge the hole vs trimming the rubber. Are you using a 68 V8 core support?


----------

